# Wieso Rahmengrößen nur bis L ?



## Dr.Tyrell (17. September 2004)

Hallo !

Wieso ist die maximale Rahmengröße bei Mercury SL und das Faunus LSD
nur ein L ?
Liegt das an allein der sportlichen Ausrichtung der Bikes oder fallen die
Rahmen aufgrund ihrer Geometrie anders aus?

Konkret geht es mir darum: Ich habe günstig einen Faunus LSD Carbon 2003
Rahmen in Größe M gesehen. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob dieser für mich passen
würde (Größe 1,85m, schrittlänge 90 cm).

Karsten


----------



## carloz (17. September 2004)

Also ich hab kein Faunus, aber das Mercury und den Rahmen in Gr. L und bin 1,77 klein.
Der Rahmen is scho mächtig 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (17. September 2004)

Größe M wird bei 185cm und 90cm Beinlänge schon ein bisserl eng, da ist L wohl die bessere Wahl. Auf jeden Fall mal beide Größen probesitzen. 
Ich bin 190cm groß, habe so 91-92cm Schrittlänge und fahre ein Mercury in L, und das dürfte auch keinen deut kleiner sein, die Sattelstütze ist bis zu Markierung ausgezogen, und so passts optimal!
Also ich würde an deiner Stelle eher zu L tendieren, aber auf jeden Fall probefahren!

MFG
Chris


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (27. September 2004)

Mail-Statement seitens Bergwerk:

....
Leider kommt eine
Serie für das Mercury XL derzeit nicht in Frage, da die bei Bergwerk
eingesetzten Rohre zu dünnwandig wären! 
....

schade.

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## Brägel (27. September 2004)

ist doch eigentlich ziemlich klar L


----------

